# AR-15 Optics



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

New to AR platform and looking for advice on optics. See a lot of different types of scopes, red dots, etc. What do most of you'll use. Will used for plinking and coyotes mostly. 250 to 300 yds. max. 

Thanks


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

I would suggest a low pose 2x-8x power scope, a 1x-4x tatical scope or a decent red dot (not a cheapo).

For example, Nikon M-223 or Leopold, (both have a 1x-4x & 2x-8x power scopes) ,Votex StrikeFire or Lucid HD7

Of course one could always pay top dollar for better scopes or aim-points and eotechs.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

It all works just depends on how you plan to use it.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm a Leupold fan, have them on all my deer rifles. However, I bought this AR from a forum member to set up as a coyote gun last year and this Bushnell came with the gun; 

http://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Banner-Illuminated-Crosshair-Reticle/dp/B000X7AK3C/ref=sr_1_sc_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1345248890&sr=8-3-spell&keywords=Bushnell+3x9+Luminated

I was planning on replacing it with a higher dollar scope but the more I use it the more I like it. I had never had an illuminated scope but it works great for coyote hunting. 

I also love this taller bi-pod for sitting and shooting, it is a Caldwell.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Ive got a Leupold VX-R on top of my hunting AR. It is 1.5-4x zoom and has an illuminated red dot. Sure is sweet!

If youre on a budget I would just pick up a 3-9x40 scope. Dont need much for plinking and the additional zoom will come in handy if you are shooting at yotes at longer distances.










chambered in 300Blk


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You guys are on the Ball, My Buddy Sawman has the Leupold VX-R Firedot 4-10x50 or something like that on his AR in 6.8. That is the best scope I have seen and the features are the best too.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for your response. I think I am going with Nikon P-223 or M-223. Hope I can find one locally so I don't have to order online. Would really like to shoot this weekend.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Nikon has a rebate on the BDC scopes right now.

http://www.nikonpromo.com/bdc.php


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

collectorden said:


> Nikon has a rebate on the BDC scopes right now.
> 
> http://www.nikonpromo.com/bdc.php


You know I have come real close to buying a Nikon lately for a few odd rifles I have. I like them and there seem to be some good ones that will not brake the bank.

My son has the camo 10/22 and I have been looking at these to top it off with.

http://www.blackbearsportinggoods.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ELLNIK6479&click=12

I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Called Scott's in Jay and they quoted me 329 dollars for a Nikon P223, which is configured for the 223 bullet. Went to Academy and bought a P223 for 199 dollars. Also will get a 10 dollar rebate from Nikon. Nikon mounts are 50 dollars for this scope.
Not sure what is going on at Scott's. Recently called them and asked about a SW642 and was quoted 639.00 and went to Mikes a found it for a little over 400 dollars.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Outside9, I have a Nikon 3x9x40 i bought used from Mike's about 20 yrs. ago. It has been on a Winchester 94 30/30 since. Has never let me down. Probably killed 50 deer or so with this rig. and have never had to rezero. IMO you can't go wrong with Nikon. I have a Zeiss and Swarovski also that will pull a little more light but for the money the Nikon is hard to beat.


----------

